# hello.......



## Firelilly (Aug 12, 2018)

i came here for help. i hope i can find it. some of the older post have helped a little. 

i'm 37yo and have been married for almost 14 years..... we have 3 kids together.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi, welcome to TAM. 

Why not start a thread in the General Relationship Discussion forum abour you situation. Then peopel can chime in and give you support.


----------

